# Small Cheese Smoke



## Norwester55 (Jan 30, 2020)

Just smoked a bit that I picked up at Costco and Trader Joes. PSA- don't trust Trader Joes package sealing. I left a few packs of their cheese in the fridge for a month and had to toss a nasty dried out package of Stilton Bleu. The other two had mold on them but it was easily carved off. I probably should have known better.
scuse the off center pic.






A couple lbs each of Jarlsberg Swiss, and Kerry Gold Dubliner. About 3 lbs of Dutch Gouda. The smaller cheddar looking stuff is Cotswald Double Gloucester Chive and Onion and there's a couple small wedges of cave aged Bleu. I've got another couple lbs of Jarlsberg in the fridge but I'll do that later along with 4-5 lbs of Walmart Mozzarella for pizza topping. I've already got almost 20 lbs of medium cheddar in the fridge so I may be done for the winter after that. I'll let this sit overnight and seal it up tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2020)

Well with what you have in the fridge & what you have planned, it sure looks like you won't need to be smoking any cheese for a while!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good looking batch of cheese right there. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Got a nice variety of cheeses there, looks real good. Just did a batch also...with high temp of 30 degrees it's perfect weather for it. What's the Kerry gold dubliner like? I've never had it, but seen it in the store yesterday and thought maybe next smoke 

Ryan


----------



## Norwester55 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the likes guys!



SmokinAl said:


> Well with what you have in the fridge & what you have planned, it sure looks like you won't need to be smoking any cheese for a while!
> Al


Probably the better half of the cheddar will be given away. I got a good buy on it last summer and got a "little" carried away. :)


gmc2003 said:


> Good looking batch of cheese right there.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


Brokenhandle said:


> Got a nice variety of cheeses there, looks real good. Just did a batch also...with high temp of 30 degrees it's perfect weather for it. What's the Kerry gold dubliner like? I've never had it, but seen it in the store yesterday and thought maybe next smoke
> 
> Ryan


I was getting burnt out on all the cheddar I have and tried to mix it up on this batch. Actually this was the 1st time trying Kerry Gold and I have a new favorite cheese! Its a mild cheddar but it has a sweet creamery buttery like taste to it. I may have lied about being done smoking cheese soon because I'll have to do some more of it. I used pecan dust for this load but if I smoke any more Dubliner I'll probably go with something milder like alder. Same for the Chive n' Onion. I'll see how it is when it mellows.


----------

